
Ask HN: User management for social users on a Python (ruby)  Web app - ychandler
Hi HNers<p>I am trying to build a python web app that is a fairly basic way to save articles and recipes (I know its been done a thousand times but this is just practice app building). There are tons of mechanisms to auth and get the info from say FB. How do you manage and store the information at a user level? Is there a library - I can imagine its a pretty common problem.<p>Alternatively is there a ruby gem that can do this in case there is nothing reusable for Python?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
heyalexej
Python Social Auth¹ by Matías Aguirre is a great library that was abstracted
from battle-tested Django Social Auth. Authomatic² by Peter Hudec is good as
well.

Flask Social³ by Matt Wright is worth a look, too.

You can find example implementations with different DBs in the examples
directories of the projects. I've used everything from Redis and MongoDB to
SQLite to store user information. It all depends on your goals. My framework
of choice is Flask most of the time.

[1] [https://github.com/omab/python-social-
auth](https://github.com/omab/python-social-auth)

[2]
[https://github.com/peterhudec/authomatic](https://github.com/peterhudec/authomatic)

[3] [https://github.com/mattupstate/flask-
social](https://github.com/mattupstate/flask-social)

~~~
ychandler
Thank you!

